
Escher.py - Key/value db with its data - jorde
https://gist.github.com/4280027
======
Loic
For the old people, before we had MySQL, this is how we used to have "guest
book" on websites. With auto-updating Perl CGI scripts.

~~~
buro9
I remember being so proud of my little PERL message board scipt, nowadays I
can't imagine how I thought it would work for as long as it did.

Shipping clearly flawed software beat doing things right... less than a day's
effort and it ran from 1995 through 1998 without needing any maintenance.

I spat out thousands of files, the big problem was going into the directory
and trying to make sense of it. We eventually migrated to MySQL out of concern
about whether we would hit the directory size limits for number of files.

MySQL corrupted more than our file system back then.

------
anthonyb
Even as a toy, that's hideous Python code.

~~~
arctangent
Agreed. But I suppose it gets the job done.

(Disclaimer: Didn't check whether it actually gets the job done.)

~~~
anthonyb
_> I suppose it gets the job done_

Every time someone says that, Djikstra kills a javascript framework.

------
songgao
Cool. Might be useful for configuration files. It can be executed so it's
possible to make it able to list all parameters, descriptions, default values,
etc. Since it's valid python, it can be read by a python script. People can
also open the file and modify the configuration themselves.

------
loeg

      "data = " + str(data),
    

should probably be

    
    
      "data = " + repr(data),

------
cardamomo
Cute.

